# Adult wants to learn music and has questions



## stupidperson

Greetings,


I am a 29 year old who wishes to learn music, and I have several questions regarding the process of finding a teacher.


First, I was wondering if it is considered acceptable to ask a potential teacher questions regarding their teaching methods and the acceptability of the potential student.


Secondly, is it possible, or plausible to find a teacher who does not use corporal punishment?


Third, are their teachers willing to accept a student who is severely mentally retarded?


Finally, are their teachers willing to accept a student who is completely tone-deaf?


Thank you for your time in reading.


----------



## nefigah

Yes to all of your questions (though I'm assuming some use of hyperbole for #3). Are you wanting to learn an instrument, or just general theory?


----------

